# I got the blues



## Redeye 420 (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 2, 2019)

w/ sweet Nicollette


----------



## Redeye 420 (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 2, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Herb & Suds (May 4, 2019)

Hell Yes 
I hope contemporary is ok?


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 4, 2019)

Redeye 420 said:


>


Muddy played in my hometown hardware
It seated about 25 of the least tan folks you ever saw 
He treated us like his best audience ever 
Great times


----------



## Redeye 420 (May 4, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Hell Yes
> I hope contemporary is ok?


That's big powerful and awesome. .


----------



## Redeye 420 (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Herb & Suds (May 4, 2019)

Redeye 420 said:


>


1983 House band at Fitzgeralds in the heights , Houston . Texas
We went every Friday night to that bar, they sold mixes but you had to bring your own bottle ...at that time it was Jack Daniels ...of course
RIP Stevie


----------



## Redeye 420 (May 4, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> 1983 House band at Fitzgeralds in the heights , Houston . Texas
> We went every Friday night to that bar, they sold mixes but you had to bring your own bottle ...at that time it was Jack Daniels ...of course
> RIP Stevie


He was taken way before his time.


----------



## Redeye 420 (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Herb & Suds (May 4, 2019)

Ladies too


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Herb & Suds (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Herb & Suds (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Herb & Suds (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Herb & Suds (May 4, 2019)

I sing the blues...My wife says it isn't actually singing LOL
I still love her


----------



## Redeye 420 (May 4, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


>


Good friend of mine his dad played the slide guitar drank a lot of whiskey always had a good time.


----------



## Redeye 420 (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (May 4, 2019)

Back when you cut 1 take on vinyl.


----------



## Redeye 420 (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 4, 2019)

serves me right to suffer


----------



## Amos Otis (May 4, 2019)

"I get stoned and don't go home sometimes for days and days"


----------



## Amos Otis (May 4, 2019)

featuring Mick Taylor


----------



## Amos Otis (May 4, 2019)

* "Down to Seeds and Stems Again Blues" 1971*
*



*


----------



## Amos Otis (May 4, 2019)

*Tony Joe White - Undercover Agent Of The Blues - Germany 1992*

*



*


----------



## Amos Otis (May 4, 2019)

I dig this thread.


----------



## Redeye 420 (May 4, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 5, 2019)

Today would have been Blind Willie's 118th birthday, if he wasn't dead and all.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 5, 2019)

Belated posthumous happy birthday Willie LOL


----------



## Amos Otis (May 5, 2019)

10 CC. They're not in love.

"Now a man can take so much
And only heaven knows his limit
But a naggin' bitchin' woman
Digs a hole and puts him in it
A sophisticated man
Needs a little something on the side
So what you don't get at home
You've gotta get outside|

hey! "


----------



## Amos Otis (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Herb & Suds (May 6, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


Killing it


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 7, 2019)

Am missing the 80's/wild weekends at Chicago blues bars.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 7, 2019)

I mostly love Jeff Beck, but can't help but feel that his playing a riff after every vocal line in the verses was overkill. I know he doesn't sing, and it's billed as "featuring Jeff Beck", but aside from the star power, Buddy Guy does just fine without him, but he's very generous about sharing the spotlight, as here w/ Scott Holt.


----------



## jrGrow420 (May 8, 2019)

Redeye 420 said:


>


bro it don't get no bigger 

fucking blues rocks!, soul evolved .... history of genres 



hip hops gunna rule u know, just a thought for the future ......


----------



## jrGrow420 (May 8, 2019)

might do a remix of it ..........


----------



## Redeye 420 (May 9, 2019)

Got a 3 day weekend, grab a cold one and fire up a joint. .


----------



## Redeye 420 (May 9, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (May 9, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (May 9, 2019)




----------



## jrGrow420 (May 9, 2019)

true hobo this guy, wooden box for a drum n a string for a guitar ... pretty sure there's sum moonshine involved, but hey ... sall good


----------



## Redeye 420 (May 9, 2019)

I love the blues


----------



## jrGrow420 (May 9, 2019)

Redeye 420 said:


> I love the blues


yea weird that innit



me too, and my dad


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 9, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (May 20, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 21, 2019)

Blue'ish.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 21, 2019)




----------



## topcat (May 23, 2019)




----------



## topcat (May 23, 2019)




----------



## topcat (May 23, 2019)




----------



## topcat (May 23, 2019)




----------



## topcat (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 2, 2019)

*Good Time Charlie's Got The Blues*
*



*


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## topcat (Jun 4, 2019)

Captain Beefheart had a hit with this in the L.A. area. I was 11. Written by Willie Dixon and Bo Diddley.


----------



## too larry (Jun 4, 2019)

Finding out we lost Leon is enough to give you the blues.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jun 22, 2019)

What a tune...

Jacob


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)

LondonSeedCentre said:


> What a tune...
> 
> Jacob


Not too bad for a tribute song. Neat concept.


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)

Not the same kind of music, but many many moons ago when I saw these guys, I thought this was one of the best tribute songs.


----------



## Rainbow Warrior (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## medviper (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## medviper (Jun 23, 2019)

this version is pretty solid too, an a little further down the alley


----------



## medviper (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2019)

Rainbow Warrior said:


>


You think he learned a little sitting on grandpa's knee?


----------



## Rainbow Warrior (Jun 23, 2019)

too larry said:


> You think he learned a little sitting on grandpa's knee?


I never knew it was his granddad...


----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2019)

Rainbow Warrior said:


> I never knew it was his granddad...


Years ago my work wrote grants and had summer arts programs for kids. RL was one of the acts we brought in. Cedric was playing drums for him. {I think he was calling himself Big Love at the time} Cool family.

This is a pretty good film about RL and other Mississippi bluesmen.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## medviper (Aug 4, 2019)

trapped in the web of love-trenniers


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Sep 6, 2019)

Eric Gales. Comon now.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## RBGene (Sep 23, 2019)

I was born in Hayward, California in 1953, not far from Russell City , known as the birthplace of West Coast Blues.
By the Time I was 14, the City was gone but the Music Lived on. Never went to a Blues Festival I didn't enjoy. Now I own a sweet Jim Dandy Blues Guitar that takes me back to those days.  I like All Blues Styles, Slow Delta is what I like to Play.


----------



## too larry (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Sep 23, 2019)

RBGene said:


> I was born in Hayward, California in 1953, not far from Russell City , known as the birthplace of West Coast Blues.
> By the Time I was 14, the City was gone but the Music Lived on. Never went to a Blues Festival I didn't enjoy. Now I own a sweet Jim Dandy Blues Guitar that takes me back to those days.  I like All Blues Styles, Slow Delta is what I like to Play.


Got any videos of yourself playing?


----------



## RBGene (Sep 23, 2019)

abalonehx said:


> Got any videos of yourself playing?


Hi, No, No Videos, not really into that, but we still meet out at the local Marina Park to Play some old tunes.


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## SFnone (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Jun 7, 2020)

an absolute wizard that many have never even heard of...


----------



## injinji (Jun 9, 2020)

Birthday boy.


----------



## injinji (Jun 9, 2020)

1941 Jon Lord, British keyboardist (Deep Purple-Hush, White Snake), born in Leicester, England (d. 2012)


----------



## SFnone (Jun 12, 2020)

long but good


----------



## SFnone (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jun 14, 2020)




----------

